# jtabel - Zeile selktierbar aber nicht editierbar



## till123 (25. Jun 2008)

Hallo @ all,

habe gerade ein kleines Problemchen....

Ich habe ein jTable (mit Scrollpane).
Nun möchte ich einzelne Zeilen selektieren können, so dass ich sie einlesen kann (funktioniert schon); Jedoch soll man bei einem Klick in die einzelne Zelle, diese nicht bearbeiten können.

Habt ihr da eine Idee?

Danke.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jun 2008)

eine typische Möglichkeit ist, ein TableModel zu verwenden, welches das Editieren verbietet

```
public class TestGUI
    extends JFrame
{

    public TestGUI()
        throws Exception
    {
        DefaultTableModel m = new DefaultTableModel(
            new Object[][] { {"b"}, {"c"}}, new Object[] {"a"})
            {
                public boolean isCellEditable(int row, int col)
                {
                    return false;
                }

            };
        JTable t = new JTable(m);

        add(t);
        setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        setSize(500, 400);
        setVisible(true);

    }


    public static void main(String[] args)
        throws Exception
    {
        new TestGUI();
    }

}
```


http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/table.html#data


----------



## till123 (25. Jun 2008)

Super, danke!
Funktioniert alles so wie es soll.


----------

